# [VIDEO] Install ICS Cyanogenmod CM9 Android on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## lintroller (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! Straightforward and simple,as always.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

* ReverendKJR Where can I find your computer background?*


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

http://eg-art.deviantart.com/art/EgFox-android-design-HD8-273242187


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Good. Cuz, I forgot where I found it!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Google's new(ish) reverse image search is a godsend, hehe.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't tried that. I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty sweet. If you go to Google Images, there's a light blue icon of a camera in the search box, on the right side. Click it and you can either input the URL of an image on the web, or you can upload an image from your PC. In this case, I had to take a screenshot of your video and upload it.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I should try that with some p0rn pics and see what I get!


----------

